

Faster Ruby Gem installs - ssoroka
http://blog.stevensoroka.ca/2010/04/06/faster-ruby-gem-installs

======
duck
_To turn these off, modify your ~/.gemrc file and add the line: gem: --no-rdoc
--no-ri_

Great tip. I sometimes remember to add these while I'm typing gem install...,
but most of the time I forget, so this will help.

------
jackowayed
I actually use my local rdoc all the time.

I followed this guide <http://alkesh.vaghmaria.com/2009/07/offline-gem-
server/> to have a local rdoc server running through passenger (so I don't
have to run gem server manually).

This is great for working offline, and it also means that the docs are always
usign sdoc, which is a great template which allows for good searching. >90% of
projects have crap rdoc templates.

I do agree that building ri is a waste of time, though.

~~~
netghost
If you install your gems without rdoc on, you can just use open_gem
(<http://github.com/adamsanderson/open_gem>) to build the rdocs on the fly
with `gem read <gemname>`

------
danudey
Being a sysadmin (who did a lot of gem installs on production for the devs)
rather than a Ruby guy, I didn't know this was a tip. I always figured
everyone wanted this stuff, and I was the odd one out. Besides, no one should
be reading rdoc on the production machines anyway.

------
wtn
I prefer mine in /etc/gemrc

